# Wie behandelt man eine Entwicklungsanlage --> Risiko-/Gefährdungsbeurteilung etc.?



## drummer9292 (17 November 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier folgende Problemstellung:

Wir haben vor ca. 3 Jahren eine Entwicklungsanlage gebaut, nach Stand der Technik.
Diese Anlage wurde seitdem durch uns betrieben und nun soll diese Anlage in eine Fertigungshalle umziehen. Die Anlage stand vorher in einem gesperrten Bereich und war nur für Entwicklungspersonal zugänglich.
An dieser Anlage waren teilweise Sicherheitseinrichtungen deaktiviert, um Entwicklungen durchführen zu können.

Zu dieser Anlage gibt es keine funktionale Betrachtung (SISTEMA) und es liegt keine Konformität vor.
Es liegt lediglich eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung und die Bedienungsanleitung vor.


So nun habe ich die großartige Aufgabe, diese Anlage in der Fertigungshalle wieder in Betrieb zu nehmen.
Es wurden nun Sicherheitseinrichtungen angebracht, da ja nun auch normales Personal an gefahrbringende Teile geraten könnte.

Die Gefährdungsbeurteilung wurde für den neuen Bereich angepasst und ich habe auch eine Risikobeurteilung angefordert, damit ich die funktionale Sicherheit (SISTEMA) durchführen kann.

Unser CE-Beauftragter teilte mir mit, dass er keine Risikobeurteilung erstellen würde, da für eine Entwicklungsanlage lediglich eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung ausreichen würde und eine Entwicklungsanlage auch nicht unter die Maschinenrichtlinie fällt.
Die Anlage wird für die Verarbeitung von bahnförmigem Material betrieben.

Ich habe einige Fragen, da ich dies bisschen anders sehe:

1. Eine Risikobeurteilung wird doch immer benötigt, unabhängig des Status "Produktion"/"Entwicklung", oder?

2. Ist eine "Entwicklungsanlage" eine sichere Anlage (nach DIN 12100) nur mit größeren "Freiheitsgraden" für qualifiziertes Entwicklungspersonal?
     --> sonst dürfte man ja auch z.B. einen Häcksler ohne Sicherheitseinrichtung (z.B. Fangschutz, niedriges Drehmoment, Not-Halt, etc.) betreiben?
     --> man müsste doch auch hier eine funktionale Betrachtung durchführen?

3. Meiner Meinung nach müsste immer nach einer wesentlichen Veränderung (z.B. auch Umzug) immer eine Risikobeurteilung und Gefährdungsbeurteilung vorliegen?

4. Unser CE-Beauftragter meinte auch, dass wir die Anlage nicht in Verkehr bringen oder betreiben, obwohl wir diese für Entwicklungstätigkeiten verwenden??
    --> meiner Meinung nach haben wir ja die Anlage schon vor 3 Jahren in Verkehr gebracht, als wir diese für uns gebaut und anschließend an dieser Anlage       Entwicklungen durchgeführt /betrieben haben? Er bezieht "in Verkehr bringen"/ "Betreiben" nur auf "Produktionsanlagen".

Ich finde leider niergends einen Auszug zum Thema "Entwicklungs-/Versuchsanlage".
Zukünftig soll die Anlage auch für die Produktion freigegeben werden (wenn die Konformität vorliegt).
Kann mir bitte hier jemand weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank schonmal !!


----------



## s_kraut (17 November 2022)

drummer9292 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe hier folgende Problemstellung:
> 
> ...


Das ist nicht unüblich, dass während der Prototypen-Entwicklung nur Spezialisten am Werk sind und die Sicherheitseinrichtungen noch nicht so perfekt sind als dass man die Maschinenanlage in einem Kindergarten aufstellen dürfte.


drummer9292 schrieb:


> Zu dieser Anlage gibt es keine funktionale Betrachtung (SISTEMA) und es liegt keine Konformität vor.
> Es liegt lediglich eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung und die Bedienungsanleitung vor.


Da gibt es dann zwei Welten:
- Hersteller
- Betreiber

Wo stehst du?
Die Frage stellt sich weiter unten gleich nochmal.


drummer9292 schrieb:


> So nun habe ich die großartige Aufgabe, diese Anlage in der Fertigungshalle wieder in Betrieb zu nehmen.


Vom Wording her:
In Betrieb nehmen tut der Betreiber.
In Betrieb setzen tut der Hersteller.

Der Hersteller hat dafür zu sorgen, dass der Stand der Technik eingehalten wird - das geht ohne Risikobeurteilung nicht.
Das muss der Hersteller dem Betreiber erklären. CE.

Der Betreiber darf der CE glauben. 
Wenn der Hersteller sich an harmonisierten Normen orientiert und dies bescheinigt und der Betreiber es nicht glaubt, gilt die Beweislastumkehr: Der Betreiber/Kunde muss dann dem Hersteller nachweisen, inwiefern er die harmonisierten Normen nicht einhält.

Im Unfall ist es andersherum. Dann muss der Hersteller nachweisen, dass er die harmonisierten Normen einhält und seinen Sorgfaltspflichten nachgekommen ist.

eddit: ab dem Augenblick der Inbetriebnahme ist der Betreiber verantwortlich, dass der Stand der Technik eingehalten wird.

Aber das weiß dein CE-Beauftragter bestimmt.


drummer9292 schrieb:


> Es wurden nun Sicherheitseinrichtungen angebracht, da ja nun auch normales Personal an gefahrbringende Teile geraten könnte.


Dann wurde ja offensichtlich doch eine Risikobeurteilung durchgeführt und Maßnahmen abgeleitet.


drummer9292 schrieb:


> Die Gefährdungsbeurteilung wurde für den neuen Bereich angepasst und ich habe auch eine Risikobeurteilung angefordert, damit ich die funktionale Sicherheit (SISTEMA) durchführen kann.
> 
> Unser CE-Beauftragter teilte mir mit, dass er keine Risikobeurteilung erstellen würde, da für eine Entwicklungsanlage lediglich eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung ausreichen würde und eine Entwicklungsanlage auch nicht unter die Maschinenrichtlinie fällt.


Ich kenne euer FSM nicht. Aber bei uns ist eine der wesentlichen Planungsgrundlagen die RB. Und jeder der ohne das anfängt, kriegt eins auf die Finger.


drummer9292 schrieb:


> Die Anlage wird für die Verarbeitung von bahnförmigem Material betrieben.
> 
> Ich habe einige Fragen, da ich dies bisschen anders sehe:
> 
> 1. Eine Risikobeurteilung wird doch immer benötigt, unabhängig des Status "Produktion"/"Entwicklung", oder?


Es wird ein Forscher/Entwickler nicht für jede Änderung des Testaufbaus 13 Ordner Papier herstellen, dann können wir einpacken.


drummer9292 schrieb:


> 2. Ist eine "Entwicklungsanlage" eine sichere Anlage (nach DIN 12100) nur mit größeren "Freiheitsgraden" für qualifiziertes Entwicklungspersonal?
> --> sonst dürfte man ja auch z.B. einen Häcksler ohne Sicherheitseinrichtung (z.B. Fangschutz, niedriges Drehmoment, Not-Halt, etc.) betreiben?
> --> man müsste doch auch hier eine funktionale Betrachtung durchführen?


sehe ich ähnlich.


drummer9292 schrieb:


> 3. Meiner Meinung nach müsste immer nach einer wesentlichen Veränderung (z.B. auch Umzug) immer eine Risikobeurteilung und Gefährdungsbeurteilung vorliegen?


sehe ich ähnlich.


drummer9292 schrieb:


> 4. Unser CE-Beauftragter meinte auch, dass wir die Anlage nicht in Verkehr bringen oder betreiben, obwohl wir diese für Entwicklungstätigkeiten verwenden??
> --> meiner Meinung nach haben wir ja die Anlage schon vor 3 Jahren in Verkehr gebracht, als wir diese für uns gebaut und anschließend an dieser Anlage       Entwicklungen durchgeführt /betrieben haben? Er bezieht "in Verkehr bringen"/ "Betreiben" nur auf "Produktionsanlagen".
> 
> Ich finde leider niergends einen Auszug zum Thema "Entwicklungs-/Versuchsanlage".
> ...


Tja - kleiner Tipp: geh zu deinem Chef, oder schreib ihm das Gleiche. Ruhig mal die Dinge eskalieren lassen. Mit Sicherheit redet er mit dem CE-Beauftragten oder er nimmt es auf seine Kappe und sagt: passt so, bau das so.


drummer9292 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schonmal !!


Und noch ein kleiner Tipp: geh zu dem Betreiber. Der Abteilungsleiter, der für den Betrieb der Anlage verantwortlich ist. Es ist Betreiberverantwortung dass er seinen Angestellten Arbeitsmittel nach Stand der Technik anbietet, Gefährdungsbeurteilungen erstellt usw. Wie kann er eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung erstellen wenn keine BA vorliegt.
Und wie kann eine BA vorliegen wenn keine RB vorliegt.

Da ist doch der Wurm drin.


----------



## JesperMP (18 November 2022)

Zum Thema ob das Anlage ein EU Konformitätserklärung haben muss, dann glaube ich dass der CE-Beauftragter hat recht.
Es besteht hier kein Hersteller/Kunde verhältniss, es ist eine Anlage das ganz In-house entwickelt und aufgebaut wurde. Dann wurde es nicht 'ins Verkehr' gebracht und eine EU Konformitätserklärung ist nicht gefordert.

Ich bin nicht so fit wenn es um solchen In-house entwickelten Anlage handelt. Ich vermute es gibt Regeln die fast dieselbe sind wie wenn es um eine Anlage mit EU Konformitätserklärung handelt. 
Es wäre nicht verkehrt es zu hantieren in dieselbe Weise. 
Risikobeurteilung.
Validierung.
Verifizierung.
Bedienungsanleitung.
Protokollierung von die Sicherheit, inkl. das die Bediener Schulung in die Sicherheit bekommen habe.



drummer9292 schrieb:


> Ist eine "Entwicklungsanlage" eine sichere Anlage (nach DIN 12100) nur mit größeren "Freiheitsgraden" für qualifiziertes Entwicklungspersonal


Das sollte ein Teil von Risikobeurteilung sein, was sind die Maschinengrenzen (e.g. 'nur geschulte Personal darf das Anlage bedienen'), und die Bedienungsanleitung wo es stehen soll welche Massnahmen man verwendet um die Anlage sicher zu machen.
Das es um eine Entwicklungsanlage handelt ist eigentlich egal.


----------



## Elektriko (18 November 2022)

Risikobeurteilung brauchst Du sowieso. Keine Konformitätserklärung sowohl die Anlage als Entwicklungsanlage funktioniert, sonst eine normal Konformitätserklärungsprozess


----------



## roboticBeet (18 November 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Zum Thema ob das Anlage ein EU Konformitätserklärung haben muss, dann glaube ich dass der CE-Beauftragter hat recht.
> Es besteht hier kein Hersteller/Kunde verhältniss, es ist eine Anlage das ganz In-house entwickelt und aufgebaut wurde. Dann wurde es nicht 'ins Verkehr' gebracht und eine EU Konformitätserklärung ist nicht gefordert.


Doch. Das gilt auch für den Eigenbau. Der Eigenbauer ist dann Hersteller und Betreiber zugleich und muss entsprechende Richtlinien und Verordnungen (MRL, BetrSichV, ...) berücksichtigen.

Hier sind beispielhaft ein paar mehr Details zu finden: https://www.weka-manager-ce.de/ce-k...inie-ce-kennzeichnung-eigenbau-eigengebrauch/


----------



## Blockmove (18 November 2022)

Bei Versuchsanlagen kann man sich vielleicht folgender Publikation der DGUV orientieren:
https://publikationen.dguv.de/widgets/pdf/download/article/3644

@JesperMP 
Auch wenn du interner Hersteller / Maschinenbau bist, brauchst du CE.
Da man sowieso eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung und Betriebsanleitung brauchst, kannst du auch noch den CE-Aufkleber anbringen


----------



## JesperMP (18 November 2022)

@roboticBeet
Danke für den Link. Ist interessant, aber ich vermisse dass sie begründet die Interpretation.

Wenn ich die MRL lese, Artikel 2 (e)


> ‘placing on the market’ means making available for the first time in the Community machinery or partly completed machinery with a view to distribution or use, whether for reward or free of charge;


dann interpertiere ich das Wort 'available' dass es nicht eine interne Projekt inkludiert (sonnst wäre es nicht 'available' auf dem Markt).

Und logischerweise, dann ist die Zweck von die EU Konformitätserklärung dass die Betreiber das Versprechen von die Hersteller bekommt dass die Maschine die Normen folgt, ohne dass der Hersteller seine interne Engineering veröffentlichen muss.

Aber OK, es ist ausserhalb von meinem Welt.


----------



## hirngabel (18 November 2022)

In der Maschinenrichtlinie gibt es eine Ausnahme für "Maschinen, die speziell für Forschungszwecke konstruiert und gebaut wurden und zur vorübergehenden Verwendung in Laboratorien bestimmt sind."
Für diese Maschinen ist dann keine CE notwendig sondern "nur" eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung nach Arbeitsschutzgesetz.

Im Leitfaden zur Maschinenrichtlinie gibt es  unter §60 auch noch eine kurze Erklärung.



			https://www.bmas.de/SharedDocs/Downloads/DE/Arbeitsschutz/leitfaden-fuer-anwendung-maschinenrichtlinie-2006-42-eg.pdf;jsessionid=DA4416FDBC9D85B596C7AB266C7FF9D1.delivery1-master?__blob=publicationFile&v=1


----------



## JesperMP (18 November 2022)

Es scheint mich nicht das es um eine 'vorübergehende' Verwendung handelt. 3 Jahren schon und wird weiterbetrieben.
Und auch nicht das es in eine Laboratorium steht.



drummer9292 schrieb:


> Diese Anlage wurde seitdem durch uns betrieben und nun soll diese Anlage in eine Fertigungshalle umziehen


----------



## s_kraut (18 November 2022)

hirngabel schrieb:


> In der Maschinenrichtlinie gibt es eine Ausnahme für "Maschinen, die speziell für Forschungszwecke konstruiert und gebaut wurden und zur vorübergehenden Verwendung in Laboratorien bestimmt sind."
> Für diese Maschinen ist dann keine CE notwendig sondern "nur" eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung nach Arbeitsschutzgesetz.
> 
> Im Leitfaden zur Maschinenrichtlinie gibt es  unter §60 auch noch eine kurze Erklärung.
> ...


Ja da hast du Recht.

Aber wie oben schon geschrieben:
1. worauf stützt sich die Gefährdungsbeurteilung? - im Wesentlichen auf die BA und noch ein paar Dinge außen rum.
2. worauf stützt sich die BA? - im Wesentlichen auf die Infos die zur Bedienung und zum Betrieb erforderlich sind, und was die Risiken angeht: auf die Risikobeurteilung.

Also wo fängt man an.

Ich war 10 Jahre im Technischen Kundendienst für Retrofits und es war ein harter Kampf. Am Ende gewonnen: wir fangen mit der RiB an. Und zwar schon vor dem Angebot. Und es war auch aus kaufmännischer Sicht ein Gewinn. Klar, zwei drei Tage Engineering muss der Kunde für die Machbarkeitsstudie zahlen. Aber die guten sehen das ein. Und mit den schlechten will man eh besser nichts zu tun haben.
Und am Ende bekommen die guten das was sie wollen und kein Heckmeck. Und die schlechten lassen es entweder bei "war schon immer so" oder gehen zum Elektriker ums Eck.

Anderes Beispiel. In einem Projekt wurde die Risikobeurteilung kurz vor FAT gemacht und man hat herausgefunden, dass aufgrund fehlender Info sehr konservativ projektiert worden ist. Zigfach Geräte verbaut, die man hätte auch zweckmäßig und günstiger bekommen können. Tausende Euro Lehrgeld. Wurde dann erst beim Folgeprojekt berücksichtigt. Mal gespannt wann diese Abteilung auf den Zug aufspringt.


----------



## drummer9292 (24 November 2022)

Vielen herzlichen Dank für eure Hinweise.

@s_kraut: Ich würde es gerne auch wie du aufziehen, damit man einfach einen ordentlichen Engineering-Prozess fährt.

Unser CE-Beauftragter, stützt sich meiner Meinung nach etwas zu sehr auf die Definition "Versuchs-/Entwicklungsanlage", wie es @hirngabel bereits geschrieben hat.
Und 3 Jahre "Versuchszeit/Produktqualifizierung" sind meiner Meinung

Ich habe nun durchsetzen können, dass wir einen sicheren Betriebsartenwahlschalter mit den beiden Modi Produktion/Enwicklung einbauen und auch noch zusätzlich eine Risikobeurteilung für den Entwicklungsbetrieb erstellen.
So gehen wir zwar die "Extrameile" mit der zusätzlichen Risikobeurteilung, müssen uns aber im Falle des Falles nicht erklären.

Ich finde auch die interne Begründung interessant, dass wir auch innerhalb der Fertigung einen "virtuellen" Labor-/Entwicklungsbereich abgrenzen können und dies als Laboratorium zählt.

Nach meinem Dafürhalten, sollte eine "Versuchs-/Entwicklungsanlage" tatsächlich in einem abgegrenzten Bereich (Laboratorium) stehen, in welchem nur Fachpersonal Zugang besitzt.


----------



## s_kraut (24 November 2022)

drummer9292 schrieb:


> Vielen herzlichen Dank für eure Hinweise.
> 
> @s_kraut: Ich würde es gerne auch wie du aufziehen, damit man einfach einen ordentlichen Engineering-Prozess fährt.
> 
> ...


Na das kommt auf die Robustheit eurer Organisation drauf an.

Wir haben auch Versuchsbereiche und da hängen die Schlüssel alle im Schrank im Büro vom Chef. Und keiner geht heim bevor alle Schlüssel wieder da sind.

Man kann über solche organisatorische Maßnahmen schon durchaus wirksam durchgreifen.

Klar, ein Zaun ist auch eine Lösung!


----------



## Blockmove (25 November 2022)

Also eine Produktionsanlage mit einem Betriebsartenschalter in eine Entwicklungsanlage zu verwandeln ist mir neu. Das bedeutet doch - meiner Meinung nach - dass du mit diesem Schalter gezielt Schutzeinrichtungen überbrückst. Danach hat ein begrenzter Personenkreis Zugang zu der Anlage.
Wir wollten sowas auch mal vor ein paar Jahren machen und haben 2 externe Sicherheitsexperten dazu Gutachten machen lassen. Von beiden kam ein klares Nein und der Hinweis auf die die Anforderungen der Betriebsart Prozessbeobachten.


----------



## s_kraut (26 November 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also eine Produktionsanlage mit einem Betriebsartenschalter in eine Entwicklungsanlage zu verwandeln ist mir neu.


Klingt in meinen Ohren ähnlich!


Blockmove schrieb:


> Das bedeutet doch - meiner Meinung nach - dass du mit diesem Schalter gezielt Schutzeinrichtungen überbrückst. Danach hat ein begrenzter Personenkreis Zugang zu der Anlage.


Da hat doch neulich der VDMA ein Papier in die Runde geworfen zum Kommentar: Entwurf VDMA 66417:2022-10 (de)

Dazu meine Sicht: Pauschal PLd fordern ist für die Katz.

Warum?

Wir reden hier nicht über eine Sicherheitsfunktion. Wir reden über ergänzende Schutzmaßnahmen, wie auch den Nothalt.
Die für den Nothalt entsprechende Norm DIN EN ISO 13850 hat es elegant formuliert.
Da gelten für ergänzende Schutzmaßnahmen, dass sie den Sicherheitsfunktionen nicht wesentlich hinterher sein sollen - maximal ein SIL bzw. der darunterliegende PL.

Die Sicherheitsfunktionen können auch durchaus in PL-c oder halt -b oder -a ausgeführt sein, je nach dem was sein soll.
Dann scheint es humorvoll wenn der Betriebsartenwahlschalter ein höheren SIL/PL erfüllt als die Sicherheitsfunktion.

Daher werde ich vls. den VDMA-Entwurf auch dahingehend kritisierten: warum soll man einen Betriebsartenwahlschalter pauschal in PL-d ausführen?

Gern dagegen halten - vielleicht überzeugts ihr mich und ich lasse den Vorschlag stecken.


----------



## Blockmove (27 November 2022)

@s_kraut 

Ich teile deine Ansicht. den Betriebsartenschalter gleich wie eine ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme zu betrachten, nicht.
Begründung:
Durch Umschalten des Betriebsartenschalters kann sich der Sicherheitslevel der Anlage ändern. Das *kann* bedeuten, dass nach dem Umschalten organisatorische oder personelle Maßnahmen (TOP-Prinzip) an der Anlage notwendig sind. Die Anlage ist also nicht mehr für jeden sicher. Zutritt und Bedienung nur noch für eingeschränkten Personenkreis.
Wir handhaben es so, dass ein sicherer Betriebsartenschalter den gleichen PL hat, wie die Funktion, die er überbrückt.


----------



## s_kraut (27 November 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @s_kraut
> 
> Ich teile deine Ansicht. den Betriebsartenschalter gleich wie eine ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme zu betrachten, nicht.
> Begründung:
> Durch Umschalten des Betriebsartenschalters kann sich der Sicherheitslevel der Anlage ändern. Das *kann* bedeuten, dass nach dem Umschalten organisatorische oder personelle Maßnahmen (TOP-Prinzip) an der Anlage notwendig sind. Die Anlage ist also nicht mehr für jeden sicher. Zutritt und Bedienung nur noch für eingeschränkten Personenkreis.


Richtig und das VDMA-Papier hat einiges an Formularen im Anhang mit denen soetwas beispielhaft geregelt werden kann.


Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir handhaben es so, dass ein sicherer Betriebsartenschalter den gleichen PL hat, wie die Funktion, die er überbrückt.


Das ist ein intelligenterer Ansatz als der Vorschlag im VDMA-Entwurf: 
5.2.3a) Anforderung Betriebsarten-Anwahl- und Aktivierungssystem Pauschal PL>=d. und
5.2.3g) Anforderung Energietrennung PL=d.

Dann hätte der Auswahlschalter ggf. mehr PL als die SIF.

Wir handhaben es übrigens ähnlich, es wird je nach Ergebnis der RiB für den Auswahlschalter ein SIL/PL gebaut, der sich max. 1 Level unterhalb des Levels der SIF bewegt.


----------



## Blockmove (27 November 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> 5.2.3a) Anforderung Betriebsarten-Anwahl- und Aktivierungssystem Pauschal PL>=d. und


Ich störe mich eigentlich nicht so sehr an dem PLd.
An fast allen unserer Anlagen haben wir eine F-Steuerung.
PLd lässt sich da recht einfach umsetzen.
Aber klar ... Bei Serienmaschinen, die eng kalkuliert sein müssen, sieht es anders aus.

Vor Jahren hat unser Sicherheitsingenieur einen Instandhalter erwischt als dieser ein Schutzgitter entfernt hatte und eine Drossel für einen Hydraulikzylinder im laufenden Betrieb eingestellt hat. Daraufhin kam er mit einer generellen Forderung nach der Betriebsart Prozessbeobachten. 
Dagegen ist ja der PLd hier hat geradezu harmlos


----------



## Elektriko (27 November 2022)

Das Thema für mich ist, dass man 100% sicher sein muss, dass man in der Betriebsart ist, die man ausgewählt hat, deswegen finde ich dieser pauschal nicht so schlecht.... Diskutierbar ja, aber nicht unbedingt falsch....


----------



## s_kraut (27 November 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Das Thema für mich ist, dass man 100% sicher sein muss, dass man in der Betriebsart ist, die man ausgewählt hat, deswegen finde ich dieser pauschal nicht so schlecht.... Diskutierbar ja, aber nicht unbedingt falsch....


sehe ich genau so.

Das Wesentliche an der Betriebsartenwahl ist eher, dass derjenige, der die Wahl hat das System gut kennt und weiß was er tut.
Ob der Schalter jetzt in PLc,d,e ausgewertet wird, das hat darauf keinen direkten Einfluss.

Höchstens vielleicht dass ein PLe-System häufiger getestet wird und möglicherweise daher dem Personal genauer bekannt ist.


----------



## Elektriko (27 November 2022)

Ja, ich weiß, hat nicht zu tun, aber Spanien hat Glück gehabt, Deutschland war mehr! 
Gute Nacht


----------

